# If you frequent this forum daily, why?



## Videowatcher69 (May 17, 2021)

Also, if you do, are you also fans of people magazine or ET?
Cause I feel this is just a modern version of the "tabloid" but crowdsourced.

Edit: I also agree with the reddit karma not being affected comment.


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 17, 2021)

The gossip part of the website is gay, like ultra-faggy, for women, and feminine men that enjoy being catty bitches all the time sniffing other peoples assholes. I have 200 posts and I think 1 was in a lolcow thread. There's a lot more to the forum than e-drama. Say nigger and talk about the holocaust being fake.


----------



## The Last Stand (May 17, 2021)

Quality content and shitposting.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 17, 2021)

A&N is gay, like ultra-faggy, for women, and feminine men that enjoy being catty bitches all the time sniffing other peoples assholes. I have 200 posts and I think 1 was in a happenings thread. There's a lot more to the forum than saying nigger. Watch fat girls eat and talk about the weigh-ins being fake.


----------



## Wowcoolusername (May 17, 2021)

I come here to have my racist and anti-semitic views validated. Also, I like laughing at trannies, and there's some pretty high quality shit posts to be found from time to time.


----------



## Thomas Highway (May 17, 2021)

I like the risk of being shit on for my views.


That is how we grow.


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 17, 2021)

Boredom.

Your thread isn't helping.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 17, 2021)

I'm mentally ill.


----------



## Blasterisk (May 17, 2021)

When I post here my reddit karma is unaffected


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (May 17, 2021)

A&N and the gossip part of this site is gay, like ultra-faggy, for women and feminine men that enjoy being catty bitches all the time sniffing other peoples' assholes. I have 2000 posts and I think 100 were in these threads, There's a lot more to the fourms than e-drama and saying niggers and the holocaust are fake.


----------



## JoshPlz (May 17, 2021)

I can say nigger here. Also faggot, retard, tranny and kike. But mainly *NIGGER. *


----------



## MrTroll (May 17, 2021)

Because I'm banned from all the forums where people have civil, productive, and intelligent conversations.


----------



## The Last Stand (May 17, 2021)

And the babes!


----------



## BingBong (May 17, 2021)

what the fuck else am I going to do?


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 17, 2021)

BingBong said:


> what the fuck else am I going to do?


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (May 17, 2021)

Because I've lost control of my life.


----------



## General Tug Boat (May 17, 2021)

I think of it like watching a cripple try to climb in their wheelchair.  Just because it's funny.


----------



## stares at error messages (May 17, 2021)

Videowatcher69 said:


> Also, if you do, are you also fans of people magazine or ET?
> Cause I feel this is just a modern version of the "tabloid" but crowdsourced.


Deep Thoughts likes to be overly pseudo-intelectial and don't like lightheartedness as much to offset the fact that nothing gets done with all their high ideas. I really didn't like how the _Like_ options changed in the Autism Thunder dome. According to Null, the change made dealing with that sub-forum better. I must just want something different from the culture there.

The Queen of England is a lizard women. It's a fact. There is a CNN conspiracy to suppress the news for the Xenu Lizard People who run the world. Wake up sheeple!


----------



## Vingle (May 17, 2021)

I don't have a life aside from the one on the interwebz, and I like to talk shit without getting in trouble for it.


----------



## RealtreeByGod (May 17, 2021)

Because I have literally nothing better to do


----------



## Videowatcher69 (May 17, 2021)

Also, if you do, are you also fans of people magazine or ET?
Cause I feel this is just a modern version of the "tabloid" but crowdsourced.

Edit: I also agree with the reddit karma not being affected comment.


----------



## themasterlurker (May 17, 2021)

The gossip part of the website is gay, like ultra-faggy, for women, and feminine men that enjoy being catty bitches all the time sniffing other peoples assholes.


----------



## Neozeonian (May 17, 2021)

Videowatcher69 said:


> Also, if you do, are you also fans of people magazine or ET?
> Cause I feel this is just a modern version of the "tabloid" but crowdsourced.



Why don't you try Reddit, my dude. Seems more your speed.


----------



## Sarcastic sockpuppet (May 18, 2021)

As far as self-destructive behavior go this one is entertaining.
Also i like honesty and bluntness.


----------



## Maxxicus Callahan (May 18, 2021)

I deleted Facebook because I was tired of it and needed a change. So started coming here more regularly. Had already been here lurking and observing the antics of lolcows but I’ve been hooked on the format of the farms with the way everything is fairly well organized in threads.

I also like that it’s more freedom to say what you want and get honest feedback for it. I like the deep thoughts and interesting perspective people bring outside of the echo chamber of much of social media. I like that when people get into their in depth explanations they can organize with well constructed paragraphs using text and bullet points including photos and embeded media. There are some very good high effort posts I’ve seen and it’s nice that people take the time, I have not really experienced that with regular social media. Everything feels more thought out than hyper consumptive even if it’s shitposting it’s usually within the theme of whatever is being discussed and on point.


----------



## Anus Lemonade (May 18, 2021)

I got banned from /r/NBA twice. I'm a huge basketball sperg.

Turns out you can't not like kneeling.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (May 18, 2021)

Because for the first time I spoke my piece online and didn't get my ass lit up for saying it. Even if I say some retarded misinformed shit I am typically respectfully corrected.


----------



## Goyaanisqatsi (May 18, 2021)

Because I can count on seeing differing opinions as opposed to the one opinion that 70 percent of people seem to end up having on all accounts. 

Plus it's nice to call someone a retarded faggot without getting scoffed at.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 18, 2021)

Social media sucks literal dicks


----------



## Flip: Draw 2 (May 18, 2021)

I can write a giant paragraph about something really gay without being called a sperg and people might even think I said something intelligent before they read it.


----------



## DicksOutForKiwigglers (May 18, 2021)

I like to do a little thing called "shitposting" and laughing at retards.


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (May 18, 2021)

Because "Fuck You", that's why.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (May 18, 2021)

I came here to be racist and chew bubblegum.

And bubblegum is for niggers


----------



## Dwight Frye (May 18, 2021)

Because Facebook is for boomers, Twitter is for faggots and Instagram is for narcissists. This place is one of the last bastions of old school internet where you can say your piece or just fuck around without getting raked over the coals.


----------



## Dustlord (May 18, 2021)

I don't check every day, I usually take breaks for weeks, but I keep coming back because I find a lot of the content here interesting or at least funny.
I don't care for the magazines you mentioned because celebrities are boring as shit compared to even the most mundane lolcows here.

Being a famous actor or musician doesn't translate into being an interesting person, and honestly, boring is a good thing to be in this context. It just doesn't make for good entertainment.


----------



## The Repeated Meme (May 18, 2021)

Just because. Every once in a while something interesting happens. I'm sure there's lots of good content on the forums to read but I just don't have to patience to sit down and read it all, so I mainly come for the happenings.


----------



## Ponchik (May 18, 2021)

need shoeonhead nudes said:


> The gossip part of the website is gay, like ultra-faggy, for women, and feminine men that enjoy being catty bitches all the time sniffing other peoples assholes. I have 200 posts and I think 1 was in a lolcow thread. There's a lot more to the forum than e-drama. Say nigger and talk about the holocaust being fake.


sounds like someone didn't get their shoeonhead nudes


----------



## Shoggoth (May 18, 2021)

I just want people to talk to about technology who aren't part of a deranged cult


----------



## Fireman Sam (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Had (May 18, 2021)

It's nice to talk about tubers I used to care about go downhill while everyone here watches and posts like a peanut gallery.


----------



## JimiHendrix (May 18, 2021)

where else would have me


----------



## Videowatcher69 (May 17, 2021)

Also, if you do, are you also fans of people magazine or ET?
Cause I feel this is just a modern version of the "tabloid" but crowdsourced.

Edit: I also agree with the reddit karma not being affected comment.


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (May 18, 2021)

Out of habbit, and 4chan is FUBAR


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Pinainas (May 18, 2021)

Because my dulled dopamine receptors crave stimuli constantly.


----------



## Monkey_Fellow (May 18, 2021)

I work from home, I'm very new to this I just want a 4chan substitute due to the jannies on there.



JoshPlz said:


> I can say nigger here. Also faggot, retard, tranny and kike. But mainly *NIGGER. *


*Based*


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 18, 2021)

it's fun in the same way anonymous imageboards are fun, but with less shitposting


----------



## Image Reactions (May 18, 2021)

My only outlet left.


----------



## Akashic Retard (May 18, 2021)

I dont use any social media and need somewhere to shoot the shit with strangers


----------



## EthanDude (May 18, 2021)

What @Autumnal Equinox said. This is one of the last places that felt like the internet used to where you can actually speak your mind and have fun


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (May 18, 2021)

I work on my computer and I procrastinate by switching tabs and saying NIGGER here, it's relaxing


----------



## Arm_of_the_Lord (May 18, 2021)

I don't even really care about lolcows, I just like the atmosphere.


----------



## w4vy_gr4vy (May 18, 2021)

Autism


----------



## Salubrious (May 18, 2021)

1) I have no other place to sperg about politics, especially as a black Republican in a blue state.

2) Being a chaotic neutral, Kiwi Farms is the most unbiased place I can get up to date actual news.  Which is an EXTREMELY sad indictment on our current year journalism, but that's beside the point.


----------



## Videowatcher69 (May 18, 2021)

JoshPlz said:


> I can say nigger here. Also faggot, retard, tranny and kike. But mainly *NIGGER. *


This is actually the answer I was looking for.
So you know what, fair enough.



Salubrious said:


> 1) I have no other place to sperg about politics, especially as a black Republican in a blue state.
> 
> 2) Being a chaotic neutral, Kiwi Farms is the most unbiased place I can get up to date actual news.  Which is an EXTREMELY sad indictment on our current year journalism, but that's beside the point.


As a based blackie who has a dbz avatar. Whats up with black people going ape (pun not intended) shit over dbz? I think I legit saw a video talking about this, going back to kung fu movies and the minority being empowered or something. While we're at it, why do blacks specifically also flip shit when supernatural stuff happens?


----------



## Salubrious (May 18, 2021)

Videowatcher69 said:


> As a based blackie who has a dbz avatar. Whats up with black people going ape (pun not intended) shit over dbz? I think I legit saw a video talking about this, going back to kung fu movies and the minority being empowered or something. While we're at it, why do blacks specifically also flip shit when supernatural stuff happens?


Can't answer the latter except as a community we are probably more prone to being superstituous.

As for DBZ, I think it's because it's a basic bitch anime, and growing up a lot of people (including whites) saw it as our generation's Rambo/Schwartzenegger if that makes sense.  The entire theme of training your ass off to become strong.  So if you were born in the late 80s/early 90s, you were probably 10 when Dragonball Z was on TV in America and it became your inspiration.

The same reason why even though Marvel/DC claims that minorities need representation or some shit, there are plenty of black men with the Superman logo on their arms.  Same concept for the non-weebs.


----------



## cockaine (May 18, 2021)

every other platform is really fucking boring.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (May 18, 2021)

JoshPlz said:


> I can say nigger here. Also faggot, retard, tranny and kike. But mainly *NIGGER. *





MrTroll said:


> Because I'm banned from all the forums where people have civil, productive, and intelligent conversations.


 
makes one think..


----------



## Meat Target (May 18, 2021)

4chan was making me retarded, but I still need somewhere to shitpost into the void.


----------



## Billy Beer (May 18, 2021)

Because self censorship is for faggots.

And, joking aside, this forum has a strange respect for one another that i don't see on other forums. Very rarely does a conversation break down in to two autists having a spastic-sperg-out and slap-fight because they're too fucking mongoloid to have a conversation.


----------



## FvckTurnip (May 18, 2021)

fat girl tiddies


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 18, 2021)

Did anyone post on totse or it's followup forum zoklet?
Sort of a similar vibe here those forums had, but they're long gone. And kiwifarms isn't even close to being as psychotic as those forums were, the internet has gotten so tame.


----------



## Videowatcher69 (May 17, 2021)

Also, if you do, are you also fans of people magazine or ET?
Cause I feel this is just a modern version of the "tabloid" but crowdsourced.

Edit: I also agree with the reddit karma not being affected comment.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (May 18, 2021)

The gossip part of the website is based, like ultra-based, for men, and bulldykes that enjoy being insightful chads all the time sniffing other peoples assholes.


----------



## Videowatcher69 (May 18, 2021)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> makes one think..


They is what they say amiright


----------



## Synthetic Smug (May 18, 2021)

News aggregation by people even more autistic than I am without having to dig through AutoAdmit screeds.


----------



## Videowatcher69 (May 18, 2021)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> The gossip part of the website is based, like ultra-based, for men, and bulldykes that enjoy being insightful chads all the time sniffing other peoples assholes.


So it IS people magazine.


----------



## tehpope (May 18, 2021)

A&N is gay, like ultra-faggy, for soy boys, and masculin girls that enjoy dooming all the time shitting on Triple H. I have 7000 posts and I think 3000 were in A&H threads. There's a lot more to the forum than saying nigger. Watch Biden deteriate in real time and talk about the coming great reset.



Lord of the Large Pants said:


> Because I've lost control of my life.


----------



## meinkraft (May 20, 2021)

The mainstream internet is autistic


----------

